# MEN READ THIS !!....Do not print.



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the terminology that ALL men need to be aware of whenever their signinificant other says the following words;

1) Fine - This is the word women use to end an argument when they are right and you need to shut up.

2) Five Minutes - If she is getting dressed, this means half an hour. Five minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given five more minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.

3) Nothing - This is the calm before the storm. This means something, and you should be on your toes. Arguments that begin with nothing usually end in fine.

4) Go Ahead - This is a dare, not permission..DON'T DO IT!

5) Loud Sigh - This is actually a word, but is a non-vebal statement often misunderstood by men. A loud sigh means she thinks you are an idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing with you about nothing. (Refer back to #3 for the meaning of nothing).

6) That's Okay - This is one of the most dangerous statements a woman can make to a man. That's okay means she wants to think long and hard before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.

7) Thanks - She is thanking you, do not question or faint. Just say you're welcome. ( I want to add in a clause here- This is true, unless she says 'Thanks a lot'- that is PURE sarcasm and she is not thanking you at all. DO NOT say 'you're welcome', that will bring on a 'whatever').

8) Whatever - Is a woman's way of saying...[#%*@!>}]

9) Don't worry about it, I'll do it - Another dangerous statement, meaning this is something that she told you to do several times, but is now doing herself. This will later result in you asking 'What's wrong?' For her response refer to #3.
_________________________


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL very true... but earlier, Nicole used "Thanks" on me and I really thought she was sincere. After reviewing this again, it was clear she was saying "thanks" but it was in a "thanks a lot" tone of voice. Doh!









Just when we think we've figured them out!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep, 100% true on all accounts. I sure hope FLTaxidermist and moladihunter don't read these!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They'll share them with the rest of them won't they.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Don! I just order that scope! She said "Go Ahead"! So I did, because thats what I thought it meant! I just read this and am worried sick! How long do I have to live? Will I even get to touch my new scope? Should I get my affairs in ord


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Egads man....we should be sending this to all the younger men out there.

Here I thought it was " ME " all this time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh JT relax hahaha you have absolutely nothing to worry about my friend, she would never ever let you off the hook that easy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't forget "It's O.K. honey just go to sleep" and then try and get some sleep.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Egads man....we should be sending this to all the younger men out there.
> 
> Here I thought it was " ME " all this time.


Is 32 to late?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess really it is never TOO late !

32, you have plenty of time to learn !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He has plenty of time to learn, but Roberta may try to distract him.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

She does that but that's a different story.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

O so true YD, gave me a good chuckle lol. #8 was my favorite.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you mean that it is your favorite when she says it or when you read it ? LOL


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

BOTH! I like it when she talks dirty


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll leave that subject alone..... for now anyhow.


----------

